# Allergy



## reijnier (17/12/15)

If im smoking peunut butter flavour and a curious passers-by ask whats this and some even ask for a toge or say im between friends who smokes and try to lure them to the light side is there allergic complications


----------



## shaunnadan (17/12/15)

There is a definite chance they can get a reaction to the pg if they have a pg allergy (which a lot of non vapers aren't even aware of having ) 

They can have a reaction to the nicotine if they are a non smoker (some feel sick, some get a tingle sensation in their finger tips) 

But I have never heard of anyone reacting to peanut butter e liquid and having a reaction even with an underlying peanut butter allergy. 

I could be wrong but I think the compound in the peanut butter that some people react to is in the actual oil inside the nut. Which the liquid wouldn't have .


----------



## reijnier (17/12/15)

So its relatively safe no reaction to the Peanut part of the liquid


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

I found a good answer imo, but a nut allergy is always something to be extremely careful about. Always inform your target first.

_You should not be worried, as there is basically no risk to using ejuice (to the best of my knowledge).
_

_First, almost all ejuice flavorings are purely artificial. There are a few that are "naturally extracted tobacco" and some super fancy ones will make their own extracts (though there's really no way to prove it), but the vast majority (>99%) of ejuice will be using a host of artifical flavorings from various places like Flavor West,Lorann's, The Flavor Apprentice, etc. These companies all make purely artificial flavorings, and when they don't, there's really nothing to worry about, because:_
_Secondly, allergies almost exclusively derive from proteins within the foods you eat. That means proteins found in peanuts, walnuts, etc. Flavorings don't use protein extracts- even natural flavorings. Instead, they use flavor compounds such as Isomyl acetate for flavors like pear and banana, or Benzaldehyde for a bittery almond note. Even the extracts that are derived from proteins are not proteins per-say but are the breakdown products of proteins, amino acid salts, such as Glutamic Acid Salts (think MSG). These salts have no risk of causing an allergic reaction, unless you are specifically allergic to the salts themselves. But these protein breakdown products aren't even used in e-cig flavorings anyways- they're mostly used for savory food in real cooking._
_The point is, there is no real risk of allergic reaction from ecig products. The only thing you should avoid is any ejuice that claims to have "natural extracts", and even then those are most likely more artificial than natural anyways. The vast majority of ejuice, of any flavor, has less of a risk of causing an allergic reaction than being on an airplane while other people are eating their tiny complimentary bags of peanuts._

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...e_a_severe_peanutnut_allergy_do_i_need_to_be/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## reijnier (19/12/15)

Thaks for the detailed replys

Reactions: Like 1


----------

